# Your Pictures from the Flood Grass Thread



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay!


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Cool stuff Roger_Cook
BC


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. The first pic was taken by my wife while we were out photographing tailers. Here's one of that fish tailing with my fly line in the upper right corner.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's one caught last week using your BC Critter fly Shiloh.
(Btw can you teach me how to tie one?)


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

@Roger_Cook do you enter the Hemingway contests?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

No, so far I've been stuck with "the most interesting man in the world". But I do have a cat with six toes.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

privateer said:


> Here's one caught last week using your BC Critter fly Shiloh.
> (Btw can you teach me how to tie one?)
> 
> View attachment 15193


Hey Allen,
Awesome, I might be going to the next fly tying night at Black Flys Cafe/Tarpon Tap Room.
BC


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Capt Rich Santos with a nice late evening slurper.
BC


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Shiloh said:


> Hey Allen,
> Awesome, I might be going to the next fly tying night at Black Flys Cafe/Tarpon Tap Room.
> BC


Let me know when it is. I'll try to make it.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Yikes, lets get out of here.
BC


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Shiloh said:


> Yikes, lets get out of here.
> BC
> View attachment 15214


Right behind you-unless you slow up.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

We gave it a go yesterday. My friend and local Jax guide Matt Chipperfield put us right in the middle of a bunch of nice tailing reds. But the sideways rain and 28mph winds got the best of me and my limited skills. (And when the front passed, the reds quit tailing.)


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll play...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay...,


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

johnmauser said:


> I'll play...


Great shots............Curious - how often do these interrupt what you're trying to do?


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Great shots............Curious - how often do these interrupt what you're trying to do?


In over 20 years of flood tide fishing I have seen snakes, mice, raccoons, bobcats, mink, deer and wild pigs but I have never seen a gator in the flood grass either north or south of Jacksonville. I would love to know where that pic was taken, my guess would be near Guana.
BC


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I saw a gator a few nights ago in the grass just south of Charleston. There was a brackish pond located very close by though.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Both of these are from flood tides.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> Great shots............Curious - how often do these interrupt what you're trying to do?


Thanks! This pic was taken in Swansboro, North Carolina. I see alligators fairly regularly when fishing the lower tides in the mainland creeks off the intracoastal waterway...salt doesn't seem to bother them. This was the first one up in the grass. Plenty of redfish, crabs, herons and egrets...can you blame him.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry just breaking the monotony of no power here is my flooded grass it's my property after Irma


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice work digging those reds out of the grass guys.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

perrymcfly said:


> View attachment 15974


That's either VERY deep water or you're VERY short? 

Nice pic.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Had a great night last week with Jacob Benton of North Marsh Guide Co. here in Jax. (He's jbenton02 here on microskiff).


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> That's either VERY deep water or you're VERY short?
> 
> Nice pic.



Just sitting on my butt on the bottom.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are a few of mine from this year:
Beaufort South Carolina




  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017


__
4










  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Low tide Triple Tail, does this count? it was before the flood came up. 









More Flood Fish:


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)




----------

